# Fiat 500 Abarth Winter Protection



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

*Fiat 500 Abarth Winter Protection *

The car was snowfoamed with valet Pro snowfoam and the wheels cleaned with bilberry wheel cleaner. Then it was washed using AMbubbles shampoo and brought inside for claying before being taken outside to be rinsed then brought back inside for drying using chemical guy's wooly mammoth. 
The car was then given layer of red moose machine glaze by DA with a Lake county glazing pad before being buffed, then given a coat of Swissvax Shield and whilst this was bonding I dressed the tyres with Valet pro tyre dressing wheels sealed with Chemical Guys Jetseal 109. 
The wax was then buffed and I left 1hr before applying the next coat of wax during this time all the plastic and rubber trim was dressed using Carpro Perl and glass was cleaned with neat Valet pro citrus bling and sealed using Autobrite repel.
Exhaust polished using Auto finesse Mecury polish arches dressed with Megs Hyper dressing

Before





































Mix of during and afters lol










































































































































































































































































































Here`s a link to my facebook page

http://www.facebook.com/NorthEastCarCareUK


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job matey :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Nice work Shaun .


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Lovely job on a lovely car!


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Terrific Work- that is how red should look. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great Shaun :thumb:


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great job mate, cool little car, nice in red:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great.... quality work for a quality little car.....

:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Love these in white, great job there


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great finish Shaun, is that a tickford hiding at the back?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cacking job, that is a deep deep red.

More I see your write ups the more I must get an order in for Perl.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good there buddy :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Great finish Shaun, is that a tickford hiding at the back?


Cheers Matt, it is matey full write up coming soon:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Sexy little 500 there matey! Hope you've had a great Xmas and all is well!

Mike


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> Sexy little 500 there matey! Hope you've had a great Xmas and all is well!
> 
> Mike


Cheers Mike, got another one booked but black this time :argie:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm still yet to do an abarth, lovely little cars :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Love these cars, and that looks stunning Shaun


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely!!

Liquid gloss!!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Deeper Detail said:


> I'm still yet to do an abarth, lovely little cars :thumb:


Think I ended up with a massive soft spot for them now:argie:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Funky cars those,nice one.

Tell us more about the Tickford!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Great finish Shaun, is that a tickford hiding at the back?


looking forward to the write up buddy


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Funky cars those,nice one.
> 
> Tell us more about the Tickford!


If you look on my FB page you`ll find lots of photos :lol:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Heading over there now!:thumb:


----------



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

MMMMMMMM Capri


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

What tyre dressing have you used?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great job Shaun, very nice mate! :thumb:

Here's an Abarth 500 in pearlescent white I did earlier  

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128
:detailer:


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

nice wee car, looking much better now.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

lovely little abarth. Nice work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Dan R said:


> What tyre dressing have you used?


Valet pro tyre dressing matey


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Great job Shaun, very nice mate! :thumb:
> 
> Here's an Abarth 500 in pearlescent white I did earlier
> 
> ...


Looks stunning matey, i`ve got a another one in black coming up soon:argie:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work , beautiful small car


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

that red looks stunning.Really deep!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as always Shaun :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------

